
Medium and GitHub Took Down a Post Containing LinkedIn Profiles of ICE Employees - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/heres-why-medium-and-github-just-took-down-a-post
======
glogla
The Twitter status the article is referring to is also missing.

It's interesting how all those services just shrug about someone harassing
normal people, but providing compilation of public information of literal
modern Gestapo is suddenly not okay and removed in blink of an eye.

~~~
remarkEon
>...literal modern Gestapo is suddenly not okay and removed in blink of an
eye.

This comparison isn't helpful, at all. Invoking the Gestapo seems needlessly
inflammatory, and is quite obviously untrue.

~~~
albedoa
Really brave of you to police comments like this. Not all heroes wear capes.

